# Please help. No start.



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

I am in dire need of some help.
I don't know where to even start with this car, and I don't want to just start throwing parts at it.
It's a 2003 Passat, 2.8l V6 30V, Automatic (not 4motion)
About 6-8 months ago we got a CEL for OBDII Codes P0348 and P0441.
Everything was still ok until recently.
Here lately, it has been sputtering and missing. It would do it upon acceleration, and It would even do it while in park if you mash the throttle.
I scanned it again, and now came up with an additional P0304 code, indicating a cylinder #4 misfire.
Now, 3 weeks later, it seems all hell is breaking loose.
Friday, it died on my girlfriend without warning while driving.
She tried to restart, but it just cranked and cranked.
She wasn't sure what it could be, and a local helpful citizen gave her a jump start thinking it could be a battery.
Well, with the jumpstart, it restarted, and she was able to make the trip to work on Friday.
Friday when she got off, it restarted with no problems, and she made it home.
Now, we just tried it this evening, and it will not start.
I pulled the codes again with my scanner and now have the following list.
P0348
P0304
P0441
P0445
P2401
P0418
P0010
P0414
P0057
P0037
Again, I don't know where to begin. I checked wiring and hoses, and everything seems to be intact. 
I tried clearing the codes and starting it, but nothing.
I don't know what to try first, and we can't afford to just start throwing parts at it.
I have checked the condition of the battery, and it is fully charged, and recovers just fine from a load test.
Any help would be greatly appreciated.
Thanks in advance,
-Steve


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Please help. No start. (steve486)*


_Quote, originally posted by *steve486* »_
P0348
P0304
P0441
P0445
P2401
P0418
P0010
P0414
P0057
P0037


0348=CamPosition Sensor, Bank 2
0304=Misfire Cyl 4
0441= Evap System Incorrect flow
0057 and 0037 = HO2S Heater Control Circuit Low Bank 1 and 2
Seems like a fuse is dead, check fuse 14
0445= Evaporative Emission System Purge Control Valve Circuit Shorted
2401= Evaporative Emission System Leak Detection Pump Control Circuit Low
0418= Secondary Air Injection System Control "A" Circuit
0010 = "A" Camshaft Position Actuator Circuit Bank 1
0414 =Secondary Air Injection System Switching Valve "A" Circuit Shorted


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Please help. No start. (tryin2vw)*

pulled all the fuses. nothing.


----------



## tryin2vw (Dec 30, 2006)

*Re: Please help. No start. (steve486)*

Check for water in the battery tray and near the ECU


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Please help. No start. (tryin2vw)*

I pulled the plastic last night. I disconnected the battery for a few minutes, and also cleared the codes with my scanner. Everything seemed to be dry when I checked it. I didn't pull the plastic cover off of the ECU, I may try that in a bit.
But still, nothing. It just cranks and cranks. I'll post in a while when I pull the ECU cover to check for moisture.
With all of those oddball circuit low, and shorted type codes, there must be some type of electrical glitch.
As I said, I pulled every fuse from the box and checked them, they were all good.
I checked every connector that I could get my hands on to make sure it was made up.
I see no broken vac. lines or obvious frayed wires that would cause a short.
Are there any relays or circuit breakers that may need to be reset?


----------



## Slimjimmn (Apr 8, 2006)

*Re: Please help. No start. (steve486)*

pull off a timing cover and see if the belt is intact...


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Please help. No start. (steve486)*

Pulled the ECU cover, and everything is as dry as a bone.
I'll check the timing belt as suggested, and post my findings.
Thanks for the help so far. It is greatly appreciated.


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Please help. No start. (Slimjimmn)*

I pulled the timing cover, and the belt is intact and in good shape.
Next suggestion please.


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Please help. No start. (steve486)*

Anyone? Please? I really need some guidance on this. We have baby doctor appointments, and 2 careers, and down to one vehicle is really starting to have a negative impact on our finances.
If we had the money to just take it somewhere, we would... but I am forced to figure it out and at least get it running again until we can sort out the other known issues with it.
So again, please... if you have some thoughts, ideas, suggestions, I would greatly appreciate it.
-Steve


----------



## walkingfool (Mar 24, 2008)

*Re: Please help. No start. (steve486)*

Can you check the camshaft timing? There is a notch on the crank pulley for TDC and some reference marks on the cam pulleys that should line up when the crank is set to TDC. If the belt jumped position you could crank all you want but it would never start. 
I assume your ignition system (plugs, plug wires, coils) is in decent shape, and you have fuel pressure and delivery.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: Please help. No start. (steve486)*

Have you tried starting the Passat with the MAF sensor disconnected?


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Please help. No start. (Peter Badore)*

I unplugged the MAF, and still nothing.
I'm going to see if I can pull the timing covers and get it at TDC and verify the cam timing.
Again, I'll post what I find.


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Please help. No start. (steve486)*

Latest Findings....
Ok... Again, I tried pulling the MAF and starting, and it did nothing.
I decided to pull the plugs. The old ones looked horrible, so I just put replacements in.
Still nothing.
I decided to get back to basics... I left a plug out, grounded it, and had it cranked.
I'm not getting any spark.
Then, in the trunk, I pulled the access cover from the fuel pump, and I would think with the key on, I should be able to hear or at least feel some vibration from the fuel pump.
I could not feel anything.
So... I don't know if whatever the problem is could be causing it to cut the fuel and spark?
Could it be some type of limp/safety mode to keep it from starting?
As I said before, a code we had before the no start condition was a cam position sensor. Is it possible that this sensor finally went south, and now the ECU cannot detect cam position, so it is cutting the fuel and spark to prevent it from starting and causing engine damage incase the cam timing is off and the ECU does not know it?
I'm just stabbing in the dark here.
I called a local shop, NPR in MD, and may end up just having to take it there next week.
Any thoughts on this so far?
-Steve


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: Please help. No start. (steve486)*

Also, to add to it...
I cleared all of the codes. Scanned again, and made sure it was clean, and it was.
I tried to start.... nothing of course, and here are the codes that came up after the attempt:
p0445 - Evap emission control system purge control valve circut shorted
p2401 - Evap emission system leak detection pump control circut low
p0418 - secondary air injection system relay 'a' circut malfunction
p0010 - 'a' camshaft position actuator circut (bank 1)
p0414 - secondary air injection system switching valve 'a' circut shorted
p0057 ho2s heater control circut low (bank 2 sensor 2)
p0037 ho2s heater control circut low (bank 1 sensor 2)
I checked all of the fuses in the side dash panel, and all were good.
With all of these looking like short circut and voltage problems... are there any other fuses or relays or anyhting that these systems have in common that could be causing this?


----------



## ckybltz (Oct 2, 2006)

I think Im having the exact same issue...would definitely like to find a solution to this. Is your fuel pump relay working?
The CEL was on in my Passat, but I didnt have time to get it scanned by the time it crapped out on me.


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: (ckybltz)*

I don't know if it is working, or where it even is.
I pulled the access cover to the pump, and turned the key on, and felt no vibration from the pump.
The I pulled a plug, put it in the wire, and grounded it, and cranked it, and got no spark from the plug.
Something is cutting the fuel and the spark.
And with the other codes I have, it looks like it is some sort of short or something, I just have no clue where to even start to look for it.


----------



## Peter Badore (Jun 17, 2002)

*Re: (steve486)*

As mentioned above did you replace the fuel pump relay with a known good one?


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: (Peter Badore)*

I would if I could locate it.
I cannot find any diagrams on the relay layout or anything.
I have the lower dash panel off, and the ecu cover... is it in either of these locations?


----------



## steve486 (Nov 3, 2009)

*Re: (steve486)*

ok.. so I started just pulling random relays, made a jumper from the battery, and used my voltage tester to see if I has resistance on the coil side, and resistance on the power side.
Then I came to a nice big one... #372.
It shows the coil to be terminal 'T' & 86. 
Terminals 30, 87, and 87a are the controlled terminals.
I put power to 't' and 86... No click like the others.
Hmmm..
Googled relay #372, and sure enough, it's the fuel pump relay.
I took some mini screw drivers, and popped the plastic cover off.
I put power to the 2 terminals with the cover off, and the contacts still did not move.
I put the relay back in the panel, with the cover off of it.
Turned the key, and make the contacts make up manually.
Guess what?
Yup, sure as **** it fired up.
Now I just have to find one on a sunday.
Many thanks to the suggestions.
Peter, you made me think along this route, so extra kudos to you.
Best wishes,
-Steve


----------

